

Everybody Loves Mohammed Day - May 28th - stats101
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=127969803882492
It's a depressing situation that we find ourselves in when people hold so much hatred against a religion/community, that they scope out an internet campaign to spur their hatred out. How much do people actually know about this man that they're so openly insulting? Look at what some prominent non-Muslims have said about the Prophet Muhammad to get some perceptive to who he was and what he brought:<p>My choice of Muhammad to lead the list of the world’s most influential persons may surprise some readers and may be questioned by others, but he was the only man in history who was supremely successful on both the secular and religious level. ...It is probable that the relative influence of Muhammad on Islam has been larger than the combined influence of Jesus Christ and St. Paul on Christianity. ...It is this unparalleled combination of secular and religious influence which I feel entitles Muhammad to be considered the most influential single figure in human history. - Michael Hart in 'The 100, A Ranking of the Most Influential Persons In History,' New York, 1978.<p>He was Caesar and Pope in one; but he was Pope without Pope's pretentions, Caesar without the legions of Caesar: without a standing army, without a bodyguard, without a palace, without a fixed revenue; if ever any man had the right to say that he ruled by the divine right, it was Mohammad, for he had all the power without its instruments and without its supports - Lamartine, "Historia de la turquie", Paris 1854. Vol. II. pp.276-7<p>I wanted to know the best of one who holds today's undisputed sway over the hearts of millions of mankind....I became more than convinced that it was not the sword that won a place for Islam in those days in the scheme of life. It was the rigid simplicity,the utter self-effacement of the Prophet, the scrupulous regard for his pledges, his intense devotion to his friends and followers, his intrepidity, his fearlessness, his absolute trust in God and in his own mission. These and not the sword carried everything before them and surmounted every obstacle. When I closed the 2nd volume (of the Prophet's biography), I was sorry there was not more for me to read of the great life. - Mahatma Gandhi, "Young India", 1924.<p>I Have Studied Him the Wonderful Man, &#38; In My Opinion Far From Being An Anti-Christ, He Must Be Called the Saviour of Humanity. I Believe That If a Man Like Him Were to Assume the Dictatorship of the Modern World, He Would Succeed in Solving the Problems in a Way That Would Bring It the Much Needed Peace &#38; Happiness. Europe is Beginning to Be Enamoured of the Creed of Muhammad. In the Next Century It May Go Still Further In Recognizing the Utility of That Creed in Solving Its Problems &#38; It is in This Sense that You Must Understand My Prediction. - George Bernard Shaw
======
stats101
the ordering of the thread has become skewed, and now it sounds like I
insulted starkfist's mum from the outset.

------
stats101
It's a depressing situation that we find ourselves in when people hold so much
hatred against a religion/community, that they scope out an internet campaign
to spur their hatred out. How much do people actually know about this man that
they're so openly insulting? Look at what some prominent non-Muslims have said
about the Prophet Muhammad, to get some perceptive to who he was and what he
brought:

My choice of Muhammad to lead the list of the world’s most influential persons
may surprise some readers and may be questioned by others, but he was the only
man in history who was supremely successful on both the secular and religious
level. ...It is probable that the relative influence of Muhammad on Islam has
been larger than the combined influence of Jesus Christ and St. Paul on
Christianity. ...It is this unparalleled combination of secular and religious
influence which I feel entitles Muhammad to be considered the most influential
single figure in human history. - Michael Hart in 'The 100, A Ranking of the
Most Influential Persons In History,' New York, 1978.

He was Caesar and Pope in one; but he was Pope without Pope's pretentions,
Caesar without the legions of Caesar: without a standing army, without a
bodyguard, without a palace, without a fixed revenue; if ever any man had the
right to say that he ruled by the divine right, it was Mohammad, for he had
all the power without its instruments and without its supports - Lamartine,
"Historia de la turquie", Paris 1854. Vol. II. pp.276-7

I wanted to know the best of one who holds today's undisputed sway over the
hearts of millions of mankind....I became more than convinced that it was not
the sword that won a place for Islam in those days in the scheme of life. It
was the rigid simplicity,the utter self-effacement of the Prophet, the
scrupulous regard for his pledges, his intense devotion to his friends and
followers, his intrepidity, his fearlessness, his absolute trust in God and in
his own mission. These and not the sword carried everything before them and
surmounted every obstacle. When I closed the 2nd volume (of the Prophet's
biography), I was sorry there was not more for me to read of the great life. -
Mahatma Gandhi, "Young India", 1924.

I Have Studied Him the Wonderful Man, & In My Opinion Far From Being An Anti-
Christ, He Must Be Called the Saviour of Humanity. I Believe That If a Man
Like Him Were to Assume the Dictatorship of the Modern World, He Would Succeed
in Solving the Problems in a Way That Would Bring It the Much Needed Peace &
Happiness. Europe is Beginning to Be Enamoured of the Creed of Muhammad. In
the Next Century It May Go Still Further In Recognizing the Utility of That
Creed in Solving Its Problems & It is in This Sense that You Must Understand
My Prediction. - George Bernard Shaw

~~~
starkfist
If there weren't fatwas issued against cartoonists perhaps the infidels
wouldn't have to go into hater mode. Just sayin'...

~~~
stats101
Insulting someone people love is never a nice thing, and people are going to
react emotionally. Let's say person A insults person B's mum (who died after a
long struggle with cancer), person A will rightly get really really offended.
This from the love and attachment they had for their mother. Many Muslims have
a very strong attachment to Muhammed (if you were to study his life, then you
would probably understand why), and thus they react very emotionally when
people attack him in this manner.

~~~
starkfist
I am flagging this discussion because this is ridiculous.

~~~
danielnicollet
OK I guess I could not question your decision here maybe but let me make my
point:

Firs, I was raised in a non-religious home and all my ancestors were either
protestant, catholic, or Jew, or probably adored a totem or some other chunk
of stone or wood ;-) And as such I have a problem with the emotional
reactions. I have a problem with the violence and death threats. I have a
problem with a war on terrorism that is conducted by terror and disdain for
Muslim protests in return.

This question of the perception of Islam by non-Muslims is such a challenge.
Islam has been around and is not going away. However, Islam is complex and
diverse. It's so important to keep discussing and resolving and exchanging
ideas on this.

Even if us geeks like to think that the world is made of predictable things
like science, machines, and nice people, it's not. And it has been that way
since the dawn of people. So if a growing portion of the Muslim world thinks
there is a problem with the way we portray them, if they keep thinking we
disrespect their values and prophets, maybe we ought to listen, debate, and
propose new ideas.

I, for one, believe that many Muslims are wedded to a value system that comes
more from ancient tribal societies than from modern industrialized
democracies. I believe that this is the main root of this clash of "cultures"
instead of the "Clash of Civilisations" which sounds like an announcement for
a war to come.

I do not want to bore you guys or take this out of the realm of Hacker News
etiquette but this seems like such an important issue. Please kill it without
killing my karma ;-)

I have lived in the Valley for years before moving to Oregon and I know the
culture there is not very favorable to questioning racism, political and
religious values. But please ask yourselves if you really think that Muslims
are monsters or if you have just not misunderstood them. Then put the violent
ones in jail and stop attacking the religion of the other 99% who are
peaceful.

